# Sticky thread poll



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There has been reviews about different sellers out there today that SUCK in more ways than one.
The latest one would be Model Tech Studios in this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420

Why is it we don't have a sticky thread for sellers like these.
It seems like more than one agree that their work is inferior, and worse yet they don't care a darn about customer satisfaction. Sort of tell you where to go. :smilie_daumenneg:

I think a STICKY thread for crappy sellers would benefit not only new modelers but experienced modelers too.

What does everyone else think?
A sticky for it would be good?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's too sides to every story Ed. Most sites won't allow any type of review like this to be posted. I've looked the other way, but I'm not inclined to feature the topic.

Truthfully, I don't much care for sticky threads for the most part. I think the feature is way overused.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Delete the thread then, let everyone get ripped off.

That one sounds like a real winner :stroke:, there are 3 in the thread already who don't like this seller. And the thread is young.:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, delete just the poll part then. No screw it delete the whole thing.
48 views and only 3 votes besides mine.

I can see your point, but this seller looks like a real loser to deal with.
But I can see by the responses that no one gives a pluck anyway. 

It would be interesting to contact him for "the other side of the story".

It would be nice to have a list of these ripoffs. I make my own list, I was thinking about others mainly the new modelers.
But from the reply's I see no one gives a pluck anyway. Let everyone get ripped off. 

Go ahead, delete this whole thread.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Or better yet, why don't they start a new section in "Market Place", and call it Trade/Sale References. People can rate traders and sellers there, and that's where you could report the bad apples. Maybe even have a "cell-block" section for the real bad rip-off artists.....

Seen it done on a lot of hobby boards......


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I see no reason not to inform fellow members of a disappointing experience with a company. It would be nice to have a list of reputable companies/sellers, however the list of those with a less than stellar product and / or resolution to a problem would be more manageable.
Bear in mind there's always 2, sometimes 3, sides to every story.
A complaint back to a company about their product should elicit a quick response and a solution. If one is not is forthcoming what other recourse is there other than informing others of the possibility of a bad experience if you deal with them? 

I would think the decision to have or not have a sticky and it's contents would be made by the owners of the forum.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I guess a just a thread on sellers reviews would be better like Hobo said.

I know that there are other threads around that either praise or cuss out some sites.
It would be nice to have them all together so members can voice their concerns or praise for them.

Certain ones have multiple negative things said about them and not one positive thing said about them. 
Like this one.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420

If anyone has anything good to say about them please go to the thread and say something.
But to me this seller sucks from what I read. And I won't deal with them. Thanks for the heads up.:thumbsup:

We do have a buyer/seller feedback thread and it is a Sticky created by our former SUPER MOD, B&M. 
But that thread (I think) is just for members dealings here.

Yes I looked through it and only one was for a e bay sale, it is for members feedback.
It was mentioned that a WALL OF SHAME thread should be started but I think that was only for members dealings too.

But some like the above link should be told about, it might save someone from wasting their money. And for the seller to produce crappy products then tell you that your not a true modeler if you can't work with their crap sucks.
He should be on a wall of shame.
You can send them back on your dime and he takes off 10% for a restocking fee.
People like him should not be in business.

There are more and they have been complained about in different threads and some that I have personally dealt with ONCE and won't anymore. No it was not me that complained about them here it was someone else.
One crap seller told someone to pound salt and when the buyer posted a negative review they threatened to sue. I have dealt with that one ONCE too, their crap is way over priced but sometimes they have hard to find items. But now I don't even look at their crap. They are a Hall of Shame candidate. 

Sellers like this should be on some kind of wall of shame.
It would be nice to have them all together, all in one trash can.:smokin:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I think some sort of a beware of the seller thread would be very helpful.
E By or other online sellers.

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Magic said:


> I think some sort of a beware of the seller thread would be very helpful.
> E By or other online sellers.
> 
> Magic



I think so, so far I have not heard one person saying any good about Model Tech.
The thread that got me thinking about crappy sellers and their attitudes.

Here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Or better yet, why don't they start a new section in "Market Place", and call it Trade/Sale References. People can rate traders and sellers there, and that's where you could report the bad apples. Maybe even have a "cell-block" section for the real bad rip-off artists.....
> 
> Seen it done on a lot of hobby boards......


I like hobos idea


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Truthfully, I don't much care for sticky threads for the most part. I think the feature is way overused.


See now that should be a sticky - That'll cut down on the number of people asking for stuff to be stickied.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

big ed said:


> Why is it we don't have a sticky thread for sellers like these.


The problem with one thread for banging on bent nails is sooner than later that thread becomes too large to be meaningful. With individual threads the prospective shopper can search for "that store name here" instead of wading through twelve pages of "this other place is awful" before finding the one post about the place the prospective shopper was looking for to find out " I was short ¼" wire because I bent the handrails wrong and they wouldn't send me more for free".

JMO. YMMV.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The New Guy said:


> The problem with one thread for banging on bent nails is sooner than later that thread becomes too large to be meaningful. With individual threads the prospective shopper can search for "that store name here" instead of wading through twelve pages of "this other place is awful" before finding the one post about the place the prospective shopper was looking for to find out " I was short ¼" wire because I bent the handrails wrong and they wouldn't send me more for free".
> 
> JMO. YMMV.


I never heard of that complaint. 

But this seller?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420
That is not what they are complaining about with this one.
Did you read it?

Order one of their kits and let us know.
But then again you may get lucky and get the only good one he has.

By the way even if there is a specific tag say ( Model Tech Studios ) when you search and there are a 100 threads mentioning that name you will have to search ALL the threads to see what is being said. 
So you would have to work a looking through a 100 threads.
Even tagging (Model Tech Studios) if they were mentioned in a 100 threads you would have to look through all of them. 

But if they were all in one thread you would only have to look through that thread instead of a 100 threads, therefore saving you time. :smokin:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In my method, there would be a Trade/Sales reference sub-section in the "Market Place" section. In that sub-section, there could be more sub-sections, including "Bad Traders/Sellers" or something like that. 

People could find a baddie, make a thread of that baddie, and everyone would add their comments on that baddie in that thread. Find another baddie, make a thread on that one, and so on. Limited only by the number of baddies people come across.......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Since I have been a member there has only been about 4 or 5 crap sellers the ones that make their own stuff.
Maybe less than that.
That is 4 or 5 with multiple complaints against them. Maybe more like 3, though I would have to search.

Crappy EBay sellers are not included in the above total. 
They need their own thread, maybe we have one already?


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

This is an interesting topic. I belong to a number of other forums who will in NO way allow any type of bashing of a manufacturer/vendor due to liability reason. I am not saying it is right or wrong, just saying what I have read. 

I personally think if enough people have a bad experience with a vendor there is cause for alarm. Being in the free market means you have to deal with the good as well as the bad. I work for a major retailer and I know we have a team of lawyers who were told "When we are right, defend us, when we are wrong, do the right thing." I also know that forum owners don't have that luxury so they have to be careful what they allow. 

I mentioned a vendor whom I had a bad experience with on another forum, not train related, and I got BLASTED for daring to mention that someone gave me bad customer service. Was it wrong? Me informing consumers in a free market that I got the shaft? No, but it WAS wrong of me to mention it on a privately owned forum. 

So, I did vote no simply from a liability of the owners standpoint.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BowtieMan said:


> This is an interesting topic. I belong to a number of other forums who will in NO way allow any type of bashing of a manufacturer/vendor due to liability reason. I am not saying it is right or wrong, just saying what I have read.
> 
> I personally think if enough people have a bad experience with a vendor there is cause for alarm. Being in the free market means you have to deal with the good as well as the bad. I work for a major retailer and I know we have a team of lawyers who were told "When we are right, defend us, when we are wrong, do the right thing." I also know that forum owners don't have that luxury so they have to be careful what they allow.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. but you forgot to make a choice up top. 
We have owners? 

All we have is John......gunrunner.....AKA WIZ. :worshippy:

Lately, I don't think anyone does anything here, except John. :dunno:


----------



## BowtieMan (Jul 14, 2014)

NO, I made the choice…but I forgot to click vote now…...


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Whoever runs whatever site, including this one, can do what he/she/they wants. If we don't like it we can go elsewhere or start our own.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dano said:


> Whoever runs whatever site, including this one, can do what he/she/they wants. If we don't like it we can go elsewhere or start our own.


Is that a yes or no? 
If not a sticky, maybe a thread then?

Gunrunner runs the site. :worshippy:
I think he bought it, he just doesn't want to admit to it. :smokin:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

although i do read reviews on products and sellers, i hate to exclude somebody on someone elses opinions.

last year i took a chance on an online nursery for some dry root fruit trees. they're reviews were terrible. prices were dirt cheap so i tried them anyway. all are growing fine, and they were about 30-40% others prices. almost like buy 1 get 2 free.

and we all know that person that would ***** and find fault if you gave them something for free. 

thats why i vote no
.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

There's a section on this forum called the Market Place where members can sell or trade with each other, another section for sales elsewhere and sections for vendors one if they have "a nifty product" and the other for retailers offering a sale. Not much difference between the two IMHO but that is my humble opinion, you can have yours.

I have already stated that there is always 2, sometimes 3, sides to every story. But if I post a deal was not as represented I would like the ability to tell my tale about a low life rotten scoundrel snake in the grass thief in hopes of avoiding the same thing from happening to you. 

Now if you, you being used in a general sense and not directed towards anyone specific, don't want to be forewarned that is your option but maybe others do. 

If it's too much for our Ex-Wiz to handle perhaps he needs a assistant or two.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Like I said since I been here there are not too many complaints like the one against Model Tech.

It would be nice to get their side.
Maybe I will e mail them. :smokin:

When I buy something I check out reviews online, I start with the lowest ratings and you are right that some will itch about anything.
I have bought things that had bad reviews and many years later they are still working fine.
Though sometimes for certain things you can find what is reviewed a better item for a lower price. Take me I have a little bit of mold growing on my garage roof and they sell mold killer.
Some have nothing but bad reviews, I won't try those. Others have good reviews but are expensive. From online review research I found a good cheap way to get rid of it using household stuff.

It would be nice to get their side.
And like I said, anyone have any praise for them please speak up. But to me this one sounds like a place to avoid. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420&highlight=Model+tech

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23684&highlight=Model+tech
I wonder why Dirtytom doesn't say anything?

It might help this poster who never got a reply to his thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=11740&highlight=Model+Tech+Studios


I guess Mike had none of their kits?
Maybe he did not see the question yet in his recent thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24373&highlight=Model+Tech+Studios
From Mikes store he does list them, and has a few kits. http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/atlas_blairline_bar_mills_nort.html
I wonder if he every made any?

I agree, there are always more then one side to a story. It would be nice to hear some positive stuff, if there is any.

A search brings up Steve's build here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7950&highlight=Model+Tech+Studios
I didn't look through it, I wonder if he built some?
Steve has not been on for a while.

Like I said,
It would be nice to get their side.
Maybe I will e mail them. 
What do you think about that ideal? :dunno:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It would be worth a try.


----------



## Ken O. (Mar 25, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Or better yet, why don't they start a new section in "Market Place", and call it Trade/Sale References. People can rate traders and sellers there, and that's where you could report the bad apples. Maybe even have a "cell-block" section for the real bad rip-off artists.....
> 
> Seen it done on a lot of hobby boards......


The Model boat forum I go to has a "Buyer/Seller Feedback section. You can post how good or bad your experience was.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This has been kicked around previously, but the decision of the management is not to immortalize negativity in a sticky thread.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok, no sticky, but what about a buyer/seller feedback thread in Market Place?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Ok, no sticky, but what about a buyer/seller feedback thread in Market Place?


You mean something like this: *Buyer and Seller Feedback Thread*

I'd add one, but it's already there.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Perfect...and its a sticky to boot! 

So what was all the fuss over a sticky about then........?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

See, we do listen sometimes.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So why didn't you point that out a long time ago? All you could carp about was how you don't like stickies, and that thread is a sticky.......and that thread was started back in 2008, so you didn't just "listen" recently.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> OK, I guess a just a thread on sellers reviews would be better like Hobo said.
> 
> I know that there are other threads around that either praise or cuss out some sites.
> It would be nice to have them all together so members can voice their concerns or praise for them.
> ...





gunrunnerjohn said:


> See, we do listen sometimes.





Old_Hobo said:


> So why didn't you point that out a long time ago? All you could carp about was how you don't like stickies, and that thread is a sticky.......and that thread was started back in 2008, so you didn't just "listen" recently.....


I did point it out in post number 7, see above. I made it easier for you to see.

John didn't make it a sticky it was a sticky way before he even signed up here. The former super mod ( who has been stripped of his title) made it a sticky.

And if you read through it the feedback left is all for members, I didn't see I for outside vendors. But there may be one I looked real quick.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> So why didn't you point that out a long time ago? All you could carp about was how you don't like stickies, and that thread is a sticky.......and that thread was started back in 2008, so you didn't just "listen" recently.....


Some people would complain if they were hung with new rope! :laugh:

Perhaps you should have looked around at what was here before complaining about the topic? I didn't put the thread there, but I can remove it if that will make things go smoothly...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder why Mike Fifer didn't reply to the question someone asked asked him in his thread?

Here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24373

Maybe an e mail to the vendor is in order to "get his side" of the story.
"You know there are two sides, sometimes three."

I wonder why the ones who complained in the first place, HAVE NOT SAID A WORD HERE?!

There are 4 who complained and not one said a word here.:stroke:

See,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24420


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And you wonder why I don't take topics like this seriously.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just thought a thread for VENDER or MANUFACTURERS complaints OR PRAISE would be nice.

If you read what tworail proposed when they first started the Buyer and Seller Feedback Thread.
He said this in post #6, Glad things are working out. There is a plugin I can install that can track all this stuff then put it next to the persons name in their post 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=8902&postcount=6


I guess the original owner and super mod thought it was important enough to be a Sticky.

The current (whomevers) don't. :dunno:

So everyone don't worry about it.
Let the buyer beware, at the prices Model Tech charges I don't think I would have ever bought anything from them anyway.

I was thinking about mainly new inexperienced or experienced members and the ones we have right now, maybe keep them from getting burned.

But no one gives a pluck, not even the original people who complained!

John........do me a favor and just lock this up please.
It has served it's purpose somewhat.

Don't delete it, just throw a lock on it.

I will go back to keeping my own private notes in my notebook. 
Thanks. :smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Done and closed. 

FYI, when this was brought up a while back with the forum owners, they weren't keen on the idea, which is one reason I didn't take a shine to it.

Thread closed.


----------

